

Too Rich to Live? - philk
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703609004575355572928371574.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_LEFTTopStories

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1502132>

Many, many comments there from a couple of days ago. Probably polite to read
those before repeating them all over again.

